# Climate Change, floods, extreme heat and what can we do ?



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Watching the news at the moment it’s quite scary floods and wildfires. I thought this thread could maybe be used to share tips on how we as an individual can help. I have some areas I could do with improving. 

Currently I rarely eat meat sometimes I fall off the wagon I need to stop doing this. 

My job includes lots of travel but I could cycle or run to visits more.

Shopping local I find this hard as it’s so expensive any tips ?

Finally growing my own veg I have loads of space to do this but just haven’t in my defence I work crazy hours. I have 6 weeks off so my plan is to clear the veg patch of weeds then plant what ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We are growing potatoes in large pots in the garden, been digging them up for the last couple of weeks should be enough for a few more weeks.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We are growing potatoes in large pots in the garden, been digging them up for the last couple of weeks should be enough for a few more weeks.


I need to figure the growing seasons out I'm clueless.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im goring tomatoes in the bags . Its fun watching them grow.

Try to cut down on car use. Save electric by putting washing out to dry and not using dryer.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> I need to figure the growing seasons out I'm clueless.


Plant potatoes around Good Friday dig from mid July.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Im goring tomatoes in the bags . Its fun watching them grow.
> 
> Try to cut down on car use. Save electric by putting washing out to dry and not using dryer.


Now tumble dryer at boxer HQ car travel is my big one.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Stop calling in Change - it's an _Emergency_.
Vote for parties who have better environmental policies than those we have in charge now (fracking is not climate friendly). Links here to 2019 manifesto and Eco experts on climate policy (clue if you even needed one, it is not the current Government). This really is important.

Nag your MP about it, really bloody nag them. Esp if they are Tory (see links on point 2 - not up for debate, it's an objective statement) Here's how to find your MP
Consume less
Travel less and when you do, avoid the plane WWF on better travel here  Why planting a tree to offset your travel guilt doesn't work.
Look at the parent company (really easy to find on Ethical Consumer's website) and check your brands for green washing. Method and Ecover are owned by S C Johnson who aren't at all green. Here's the boycott list 
Change your bank to Troidos or another ethical bank as the big one all fund arms deals and climate unfriendly schemes. Here's a list 
Change your energy supplier. I thought our previous energy company Scottish Energy was green having taken over from our old green supplier, they are not. Try to go with a company like Good Energy who are all green, not ones like Scottish who also invest in dirty coal even if it's not your tariff. Just like Method and Ecover, you're still paying into dirty tactics and green washing Here's a list 
Join an action group - Greenpeace, Friends of the Earth
Shop local to avoid air miles
Buy in season (do you really need strawberry from Kenya in January?)
Book mark Love Food Hate Waste
Use less plastic This is Plastic Free July
Check what products you have that contains palm oil. Here's a list
Going vegan is great but lots of products still contain ingredients that require air miles or palm oil. Check them.
Read this - 9 things to do now
And this - 12 things to do now.

Mostly importantly do something, don't leave it until another day.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Now tumble dryer at boxer HQ car travel is my big one.


My car journeys are short , Im limited in my walking so i tend to drive more.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Stop calling in Change - it's an _Emergency_.
> Consume less
> Travel less and when you do, avoid the plane WWF on better travel here  Why planting a tree to offset your travel guilt doesn't work.
> Vote for parties who have better environmental policies than those we have in charge now (fracking is not climate friendly). Links here to 2019 manifesto and Eco experts on climate policy (clue if you even needed one, it is not the current Government)
> ...


Some good suggestions I'm saving for a house so haven't bought my usual new clothes which has actually been quite easy. Flying I don't do due to boxers. I do struggle with shopping local as I said it is double the price.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mostly vote better. Make Climate Emergency the reason you chose a party next time as it's arguably the biggest thing to affect us. Everyone regardless of class or income. Yet it feels like its' the bit nobody seems to understand or want to see if the last election results where anything to go by. MPs have the power to change through laws, grants and targets. Or they have the power to ruin us all through ignoring it, fracking, airport expansions, I could go on. I won't but when it's time to vote again, really think about it.

Oh and read There Is No Planet B (ideally buy it from Bookshop not Amazon who are on the boycott list.)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have given the car up and the dishwasher as there is only two of us we don't really need one, we rarely use any transport just my mobility scooter which I have to charge up every few months. I'm careful what I buy hopefully as green as possible.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Some good suggestions I'm saving for a house so haven't bought my usual new clothes which has actually been quite easy. Flying I don't do due to boxers. I do struggle with shopping local as I said it is double the price.


Check what's around though, I did a year without supermarkets and cross checked my prices online and saved most weeks, mostly because I shopped a lot less. I had more focus too. Mind you, we do have a bit more choice where I live, and we have a market so I could (and still do) buy most veg there on a Friday when it's cheaper... much cheaper than a supermarket. Sadly the supermarkets have closed indie shops all over the place and those who survive struggle to keep up with cost because of the buying power of supermarkets and the (sometimes) ludicrous deals they make with suppliers that can make their livelihoods awful.

More here on the ethics of supermarkets. Asda are the pits. 
https://www.ethicalconsumer.org/retailers/shopping-guide/supermarkets


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Im goring tomatoes in the bags . Its fun watching them grow.
> 
> Try to cut down on car use. Save electric by putting washing out to dry and not using dryer.


Proudly never owned a tumble dryer. We do have a Lakeland hot air dryer which is like a clothes horse and warms up, also serves as room heater too.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Check what's around though, I did a year without supermarkets and cross checked my prices online and saved most weeks, mostly because I shopped a lot less. I had more focus too. Mind you, we do have a bit more choice where I live, and we have a market so I could (and still do) buy most veg there on a Friday when it's cheaper... much cheaper than a supermarket. Sadly the supermarkets have closed indie shops all over the place and those who survive struggle to keep up with cost because of the buying power of supermarkets and the (sometimes) ludicrous deals they make with suppliers that can make their livelihoods awful.
> 
> More here on the ethics of supermarkets. Asda are the pits.
> https://www.ethicalconsumer.org/retailers/shopping-guide/supermarkets


We only have farm shops they are lovely but so expensive especially for staples.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> We only have farm shops they are lovely but so expensive especially for staples.


Oh yes definitely unless they are direct from farm, one needs a mortgage to shop there!

We have green grocers still, and butchers and all did so well in the pandemic, I just hope folk that did use them, carry on and remember how well they stepped up.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

No car and no washing machine etc. Well I have a washing machine but have not been able to get it installed etc. No TV or radio. YouTube is enough: I love the deep peace and silence here. 

Simple cooker and perforce a microwave as I am disabled and cannot stand for long. 

I live on a small offshore island and live very simply by choice. There is something deeply satisfying about washing clothes in a huge bucket outside.. 

And I grow as much as I can. All the dark green leafy I can eat... Peas now 

Limited for the rest by my isolation but reading your posts I do quite well. Perforce as a pensioner. But it is how we lived as I grew up. 

My shopping comes in by ferry and is from a supermarket that is Irish and the main employer in the town. 
Living in isolation as my immune system is down die to M.E. This was so way before covid. 

I have all the clothes I am ever likely to need at my age.

I do miss charity/thrift shops mightily. Nothing I can do about that. .

Just makes sense. And is how I have always lived.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If you only have a small garden, even a patio
Or
Like me at moment, have a dog that likes to eat/dig everything up
But
Would still like to grow veg in pots or a raised bed
This is a great book and a great price
I got it at that price from The Works


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

All my cats are.... recycled too... I think the word is preloved - although some of them were not loved...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I def need to do more.:Shy The garden has gone to weeds this year and I have 4 raised beds perfect for veg growing. Also probably do use some shops who dont have the best record.
But Im vegan, dont own a car and have never traveled by plane. When my gas boiler broke a few years ago I never bothered to replace it so I dont have hot running water (way less of an issue then you might think!). No central heating, no tumble dryer/dishwasher....heck, I dont even have a hair dryer!
I also try and avoid buying things wherever possible and live minimally. I replaced most of my throwaway things with reusable versions like dishcloths, dusters, even toilet tissue in some cases. oh, and this year I started getting my veg delivered from local farms so I eat locally and seasonally.

I could do with being more active though. At the end of the day its the governments of the world who are making the biggest difference...or not!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Mostly vote better. Make Climate Emergency the reason you chose a party next time as it's arguably the biggest thing to affect us. Everyone regardless of class or income. Yet it feels like its' the bit nobody seems to understand or want to see if the last election results where anything to go by. MPs have the power to change through laws, grants and targets. Or they have the power to ruin us all through ignoring it, fracking, airport expansions, I could go on. I won't but when it's time to vote again, really think about it.
> 
> Oh and read There Is No Planet B (ideally buy it from Bookshop not Amazon who are on the boycott list.)


I used to vote Green but no longer. Its great they support Trans people but they are in conflict over self identifying ( which I dont agree with) and its split the party . It's a wasted vote anyway , they never get any where.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I use local turf for heating. The solid fuel stove also heats the water and will run radiators. The turf is cut down the lane so the money stays on the island and supports my neighbour which matters to me. 
In deepwinter occasionally Polish coal eggs. 
And cook with bottled gas. 
My electricity bill is minute. Simply I prefer to pay as I go with everything. 

And confessing that these measures are all for economic reasons; to make my pension strrrrrrrrrrrrretch.. Interesting that they benefit in so many ways.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I used to vote Green but no longer. Its great they support Trans people but they are in conflict over self identifying ( which I dont agree with) and its split the party . It's a wasted vote anyway , they never get any where.


I review each manifesto against the points I think are critical, and for me that's mostly climate change (there are other things but this isn't about politics) and vote accordingly. 

(And keep tabs on my MP after the election to check what he's voting on - luckily he's doing fine and that's one of the only positive things I can think of right now.)


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Back in the day , it was all about the hole in the ozone layer and the loss of trees and rainforests. Plastics were introduced to save trees but that backfired and has caused a massive problem .

Plant trees if you can. I have a cob nut tree and the squirrels bury the nuts and they grow . We plant the baby ones.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

catz4m8z said:


> I def need to do more.:Shy The garden has gone to weeds this year and I have 4 raised beds perfect for veg growing. !


I'm of the view that a weed is simply a plant in the wrong place. Weeds are wonderful for wildlife - I do try, though, to control the nettle patch, which has a tendency to advance, triffid-like, ever closer to the house. But butterflies - peacock, comma, small torties and red admirals - adore nettles. We have field mice and occasional wood mice in the woodpile, which attract owls and the occasional sparrowhawk. We've had foxes, pheasants and - only once - a muntjac. And we're only a 15 minute bus ride from the town centre.

Most people would think my garden is an absolute mess, what with the weeds and the nettles and the bald areas on what I laughingly call a lawn, where the hound has worn the turf down to bare earth with her zoomies or dug large holes - and the borders are full of brambles, which get cut back after they've fruited and I've used the fruit in puddings and jam and home-made wine. No veggie beds since the hound came to live here, because she either digs them up or eats the veg _in situ. _

Dandelions attract bees, butterflies, hoverflies and goldfinches and the leaves are good in salad. I use the flowerheads for wine-making. Chickweed is nice in a salad. I've never been brave enough to try nettles, but they're supposed to be both tasty and nutritious. 

The front garden is minute, and full of St John's Wort which attracts bumblebees: it's also great ground cover.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tyg'smum said:


> I'm of the view that a weed is simply a plant in the wrong place. Weeds are wonderful for wildlife - I do try, though, to control the nettle patch, which has a tendency to advance, triffid-like, ever closer to the house. But butterflies - peacock, comma, small torties and red admirals - adore nettles. We have field mice and occasional wood mice in the woodpile, which attract owls and the occasional sparrowhawk. We've had foxes, pheasants and - only once - a muntjac. And we're only a 15 minute bus ride from the town centre.
> 
> Most people would think my garden is an absolute mess, what with the weeds and the nettles and the bald areas on what I laughingly call a lawn, where the hound has worn the turf down to bare earth with her zoomies or dug large holes - and the borders are full of brambles, which get cut back after they've fruited and I've used the fruit in puddings and jam and home-made wine. No veggie beds since the hound came to live here, because she either digs them up or eats the veg _in situ. _
> 
> ...


My lawn is a big overgrown mess full of wildflowers and weeds. The boxers love the long grass.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

tyg'smum said:


> I'm of the view that a weed is simply a plant in the wrong place. Weeds are wonderful for wildlife - I do try, though, to control the nettle patch, which has a tendency to advance, triffid-like, ever closer to the house. But butterflies - peacock, comma, small torties and red admirals - adore nettles.
> 
> Most people would think my garden is an absolute mess, what with the weeds and the nettles and the bald areas on what I laughingly call a lawn, where the hound has worn the turf down to bare earth with her zoomies or dug large holes - and the borders are full of brambles, which get cut back after they've fruited and I've used the fruit in puddings and jam and home-made wine. No veggie beds since the hound came to live here, because she either digs them up or eats the veg _in situ. _
> 
> ...


I can vouch for nettles; cooking kills the stings and they are great in soup. And as for chickweed.. You can eat every part of dandelions. I ate three flowers every day but that made for no more dandelions,


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So what to say to someone who thinks it really does sound like a lot of trouble to go to when there are countries around the world who don't give a toss?


Isolette said:


> I can vouch for nettles; cooking kills the stings and they are great in soup. And as for chickweed.. You can eat every part of dandelions. I ate three flowers every day but that made for no more dandelions,


My garden would keep you going for a bit!  My garden is more dandelion than grass I reckon!


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

MilleD said:


> So what to say to someone who thinks it really does sound like a lot of trouble to go to when there are countries around the world who don't give a toss?
> 
> My garden would keep you going for a bit!  My garden is more dandelion than grass I reckon!


That is a smooth lawn compared to my back patch.... I do not care what others do or do not do. I care about what matters here. Old saying, many a mickle maks a muckle.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

One silver lining a bout being my size is that there aren't many clothing shops that stock them, and if they do they all got huge flower prints over them, very few that are stylish and very few that I could afford anyway
I'm still wearing clothes that I wore when ken was alive (13 years ago) and IF I see any clothes my size in a charity shop I might buy them then
Now there's just the two of us I use the washing machine is only on twice a week, towels are used three times before washing, just flung over bannister's to dry in-between, hot water has been turned down 2degrees
If not stained or dirty all top clothes are worn two days running 
My biggest footprint is caused by the use of the car, neither Matt nor I can walk very far, at the moment, so I have to use the car to get anywhere and everywhere


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

mrs phas said:


> One silver lining a bout being my size is that there aren't many clothing shops that stock them, and if they do they all got huge flower prints over them, very few that are stylish and very few that I could afford anyway
> I'm still wearing clothes that I wore when ken was alive (13 years ago) and IF I see any clothes my size in a charity shop I might buy them then
> Now there's just the two of us I use the washing machine is only on twice a week, towels are used three times before washing, just flung over bannister's to dry in-between, hot water has been turned down 2degrees
> If not stained or dirty all top clothes are worn two days running
> My biggest footprint is caused by the use of the car, neither Matt nor I can walk very far, at the moment, so I have to use the car to get anywhere and everywhere


You do what you need to do. End of. Even when I used a washing machine it was used only for sheets and big towels. because of the power bills.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Isolette said:


> I use local turf for heating. The solid fuel stove also heats the water and will run radiators. The turf is cut down the lane so the money stays on the island and supports my neighbour which matters to me.
> In deepwinter occasionally Polish coal eggs.
> And cook with bottled gas.
> My electricity bill is minute. Simply I prefer to pay as I go with everything.
> ...


It all ties in together though the less you spend the greener you can be.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Boxer123 said:


> It all ties in together though the less you spend the greener you can be.


Hmmmm. we did nto have that green idea when I grew up. Just no cash in a very simple world as there was rationing. Chocolate was a rare treat. still is for me. \. Second childhood here at nearly eighty and I am revelling in the simplicity of it. And in the challenge of it. Having seven cats to feed I have to be careful and OH I would love a cat tree for them . Dream on... But they would love it and there are no trees out here because of the gales.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm pescatarian, don't have a tumble dryer or dish washer. Do use my car too much. Never fly anywhere, in fact my passport expired about 25 years ago.

I have become much more aware of what I use in the garden by way of chemicals but sometimes it can't be avoided. Snails I try to re home in the countryside. I leave green and black flies for the ladybirds. I do like to keep my garden looking nice and cut the grass twice a week! No, no mow May here .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@mrs phas. i have jumpers I still wear from the 80s. :Hilarious

Ive bought clothes from the RSPCA charity shop , Unfortunately Ive put on weight so a lot of them will be going back.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

+ I don't have a car
+ I've never been in a plane (don't plan on ever going in one either)
+ I've planted 5 trees myself, plus I've given my parents a couple over the years, all doing well.
+ I am a supporter of the Woodland trust and they planted 10 trees in my name
+ I've planted insect friendly plants
+ I don't own a dishwasher, when I do the washing up I save the water to use on the plants.
+ I don't own an oven
+ I don't use supermarkets
+ I only buy clothes etc when I need to.
+ My only transport is my tri-ride (electric add-on for the wheelchair), which has some nifty 'self-charges' thingy, but I do need to charge it at times of course.

I do my best, but could do more.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Stop calling in Change - it's an _Emergency_.
> Vote for parties who have better environmental policies than those we have in charge now (fracking is not climate friendly). Links here to 2019 manifesto and Eco experts on climate policy (clue if you even needed one, it is not the current Government). This really is important.
> 
> Nag your MP about it, really bloody nag them. Esp if they are Tory (see links on point 2 - not up for debate, it's an objective statement) Here's how to find your MP
> ...


Thank you for this and all the links.

We have restored our house with wool insulation so much of what we do was guided by eco-houses and passiv-haus, though the property is Victorian and listed.

I realise that it's tinkering at the edge. It's lovely to grow grass and do bee friendly things, but I wonder how many of us (me included) are banking with a big bank and haven't changed their energy supplier? It seems to rather undermine to growing dandelions. I will take a look immediately after I press 'post reply.'.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Pawscrossed said:


> Thank you for this and all the links.
> 
> We have restored our house with wool insulation so much of what we do was guided by eco-houses and passiv-haus, though the property is Victorian and listed.
> 
> I realise that it's tinkering at the edge. It's lovely to grow grass and do bee friendly things, but I wonder how many of us (me included) are banking with a big bank and haven't changed their energy supplier? It seems to rather undermine to growing dandelions. I will take a look immediately after I press 'post reply.'.


It is the willingness to change and starting small.. And these seemingly small things are great .. /


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> + I don't have a car
> + I've never been in a plane (don't plan on ever going in one either)
> + I've planted 5 trees myself, plus I've given my parents a couple over the years, all doing well.
> + I am a supporter of the Woodland trust and they planted 10 trees in my name
> ...


How do you cook ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> How do you cook ?


I have a microwave.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I have a microwave.


Ah we don't have a microwave it's a pain sometimes.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

tyg'smum said:


> I'm of the view that a weed is simply a plant in the wrong place. Weeds are wonderful for wildlife -


I always try and leave things til after they have flowered before I cut them back, regardless of what or where! I currently have something that looks like fennel taking over the garden (its about 7ft tall!!) but lots of insects are all over the yellow flowers so Im just fighting my way past it for now!LOL



Boxer123 said:


> It all ties in together though the less you spend the greener you can be.


@mrs phas. i have jumpers I still wear from the 80s. :Hilarious 
[/QUOTE]

And I thought I was doing well still wearing my coat to work when its 31 yrs old....although TBF it was a 17th b'day present and I dont think Id fit in anything from when I was younger!!LOL:Hilarious
Ive found that the older I get the less I care about 'stuff' and the simpler I want to live. Its just naturally more environmentally friendly that way!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Isolette said:


> It is the willingness to change and starting small.. And these seemingly small things are great .. /


That I do not dispute but perhaps think bigger. I have since, last posting, begun the process of moving my energy to Octopus.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Nit sure what you mean. I have nothing to change now. I was referring to the concerned poster.. All my stuff is done and dusted. Living where I do ie small offshore island limits access and limits choices. As does my advanced age..


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> @mrs phas. i have jumpers I still wear from the 80s. :Hilarious
> 
> Ive bought clothes from the RSPCA charity shop , Unfortunately Ive put on weight so a lot of them will be going back.


I still wear a jumper with the sweater shop on it. Can't even remember when they went out of business! Some clothes never go out of fashion that's the secret to being able to wear them year after year.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just reading about the flooding in China... a years worth of rain in 3 days!:Wideyed
and yet I struggled to find reports about it in the news. Feels like people wont react to the climate crisis until its far too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Just reading about the flooding in China... a years worth of rain in 3 days!:Wideyed
> and yet I struggled to find reports about it in the news. Feels like people wont react to the climate crisis until its far too late to do anything about it.


There was something about it on the bbc news yesterday evening. There have been several flooding events in China, but this one seems to have been more reported and the Chinese officials were actually mentioning the words climate change and that something needed to be done. Whether anything actually will be done in China is another matter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2021)

Is it climate change though?

When I was growing up we had hot summers like this. My favourite is people getting shocked it's snowing in winter and calling that climate change, it's not though it used to snow between October/November through to around March on and off and it used to be deep when I was growing up.

We have had this weather before in the past. So is it really climate change?

Enjoy this lovely weather as we don't often get it in the UK.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Support Greenpeace


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Isolette said:


> Nit sure what you mean. I have nothing to change now. I was referring to the concerned poster.. All my stuff is done and dusted. Living where I do ie small offshore island limits access and limits choices. As does my advanced age..


I believe you were replying to me.

Surely nobody disagrees with making small steps and bigger ones? It may not be specific to _you_ (and I wasn't being specific to you in my reply to @MollySmith!) but it's appropriate too many. I feel it's important to look at the supply chain so to speak. If I'm busy recycling, I do not want my money held at a bank which is undoing my work by investing in schemes that are not good for the planet as Barclays, HSBC, Lloyds and others do. That was my point.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

oldeecatowner said:


> Is it climate change though?
> 
> When I was growing up we had hot summers like this. My favourite is people getting shocked it's snowing in winter and calling that climate change, it's not though it used to snow between October/November through to around March on and off and it used to be deep when I was growing up.
> 
> ...


Weather and climate are two different things. Weather fluctuates from day to day, while climate is defined by long-term trends and weather averages. The last five years have been the hottest five years on record, including the bitter polar vortexes that have driven Arctic air down across North America during that period. The Earth is on track to warm up to two degrees Celsius this century, but winter's not going to disappear altogether in many parts of the world. Record low temperatures will just become rarer.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm. Don’t vote for a party who sends the Prime Minister on a private plane from London to Cornwall for a G7 summit whilst his advisor today tells us to help save the planet by not rinsing dishes before putting them in the dishwasher (I don’t and only put it on when full and on the eco cycle).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Pawscrossed said:


> Hmmm. Don't vote for a party who sends the Prime Minister on a private plane from London to Cornwall for a G7 summit whilst his advisor today tells us to help save the planet by not rinsing dishes before putting them in the dishwasher (I don't and only put it on when full and on the eco cycle).


Double standards again......


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How about not having a dishwasher!


----------



## Nicnors (Jul 27, 2021)

Boxer123 said:


> Watching the news at the moment it's quite scary floods and wildfires. I thought this thread could maybe be used to share tips on how we as an individual can help. I have some areas I could do with improving.
> 
> Currently I rarely eat meat sometimes I fall off the wagon I need to stop doing this.
> 
> ...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread has got me thinking about what I do/don't do:

* My energy supplier is Octopus Energy (looking at the list, I think I'll be switching to Green Energy)
* Don't own a dryer or dishwater
* Don't own a car, and try to arrange it so that bro or my mum are already going out anyway if I have to go out. 
* I haven't flown in years. 
* My tiny "garden" has a variety of weeds and insect friendly plants
* Pour fish tank water on the plants.
* I'm vegan and have been for years.
* Use cooking water for gravy instead of boiling the kettle
* Clothing is second hand and either repaired or reused for dish cloths etc.
* Try to reduce the amount of plastic I use.
* I use Ecosia as my main search engine, as they claim to use the profit from searches to plant trees.

I do bank with one of the big banks - after coming across this thread and reading the link posted by @MollySmith , that _will _be changing.
I do shop with the supermarkets.

I could do more, so I'll be looking at those links by @MollySmith to see what more I can do.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LMH0307 said:


> This thread has got me thinking about what I do/don't do:
> 
> * My energy supplier is Octopus Energy (looking at the list, I think I'll be switching to Green Energy)
> * Don't own a dryer or dishwater
> ...


I didn't know that about the search engine.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Read this - 9 things to do now
> 
> And this - 12 things to do now.


9 things... site not recognised for me. 12 things... leads to a petition (which I've signed), but nothing else.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> How about not having a dishwasher!


So much emphasis on this thread on dishwashers being bad. No no no!

They are not necessarily any worse or better. The eco benefits of dishwasher or dishwashing by hand can be determined by the brands. *A energy efficient dishwasher used at efficient capacity with a eco brand is always better than hand washing with a product by say Unilever or S C Johnson..* and according to this report generally more efficient for most multiple use households.

We have a A+ Slimline one and use eco brand refill detergent from a local shop, run it at most once a day, often every other day.

I cannot stress this enough... know your brands, really just look up the name and key in ethical. Look up their policy, read the terms and ask*. If anyone here is washing by hand using Method, you've been green washed. *

links on Best Buy and practice
https://www.ethicalconsumer.org/home-garden/shopping-guide/eco-friendly-dishwashers

Best and worse ethical brands
https://www.ethicalconsumer.org/home-garden/shopping-guide/ethical-dishwasher-detergent


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

LMH0307 said:


> 9 things... site not recognised for me. 12 things... leads to a petition (which I've signed), but nothing else.


thank you

it might be your browser unfortunately! It works for me if I use Google..! 
https://www.imperial.ac.uk/stories/climate-action/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

LMH0307 said:


> This thread has got me thinking about what I do/don't do:
> 
> *
> * Don't own a dryer or dishwater *I don't have one either*
> ...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

LMH0307 said:


> This thread has got me thinking about what I do/don't do:
> 
> * My energy supplier is Octopus Energy (looking at the list, I think I'll be switching to Green Energy)
> * Don't own a dryer or dishwater
> ...


thank you so much. My change to Troidos bank was so easy and one important point is to tell old suppliers why you're leaving them. The Ethical Consumer and other switching sites have templates.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

There has been an earthquake near Alaska today , 8.2. I hope there wont be a tsunami .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> There has been an earthquake near Alaska today , 8.2. I hope there wont be a tsunami .


That's a strong one.:Jawdrop


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Without Googling it or any other search engine, how many of you know what Earth Overshoot Day is?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Without Googling it or any other search engine, how many of you know what Earth Overshoot Day is?


The day we run out of yearly resources it's getting earlier.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> The day we run out of yearly resources it's getting earlier.


I was curious as quite a few people I spoke to had no idea. Yes, it's back to what it was in 2019... pre-pandemic. Which is interesting, I wonder if the inability to travel and the reduction in carbon was anything to do with that. I haven't looked up the details just yet.

Genuinely interested if anyone else knew of it before your reply.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

*How to avoid greenwashing *

Certifications are good but know what that certificate means, look it up. Not all are equal and some are made up (see Tea and Coffee schemes)

Deceptive packaging. Just because it's cardboard with a tree on it, is it really green?

Are you riding on a myth. Tech has come along way so check what you know is up to date (see dishwashers!)

Buzzwords and lingo. Copy with words like 'sustainable' or 'natural' around with no substance. (see Ecover and Method who still use the words from when they were independent)

Pointless claims. They've reduced greenhouse gases by 50% since XYZ year. What else, is that enough?

Invalid comparisons. So it's the greenest travel company? Isn't it better to encourage less airmiles?

Skipping on the full story. Is the whole life cycle of the goods or service accounted for? Fast fashion often suffers from this. Search for brands here https://goodonyou.eco

Putting the onus on you - you have to do the work for them. Such as plastic recycling for supermarkets, you give them 'green points' whilst they still sell plastic wrapped cucumbers. It's not enough.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

"The UK and Ireland are among five nations most likely to survive a collapse of global civilisation, researchers have said. A study has suggested a combination of ecological destruction, limited resources and population growth could trigger a worldwide breakdown "within few decades", with *climate change* making things worse. A "very likely" collapse would be characterised by the disintegration of supply chains, international agreements and global financial structures, according to researchers at the Global Sustainability Institute at Anglia Ruskin University.....

_Britain's reliance on fossil fuels and nuclear energy was considered to be a risk as power sources could be "rendered at least partly inoperable" if global supply chains collapse_."

Even more reason to change your power supplier.

https://news.sky.com/story/uk-and-i...n-study-suggests-12366136?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Due to council inefficiency I lived out here for five months. September to January , with no electricity. The only thing I missed was the internet. 

A good torch.... cooking by bottled gas... heating by solid fuel stove with backboiler. Easy. So now I use very little. And as few machines. Never would touch a dishwasher. ...As I cannot get my washing machine plumbed in .. Irish men ….I wash by hand. Brush and mop the floors... You get the picture.. Second childhood time.. And I love it. Peaceful. 

Now I use almost no electricity..Those months taught me a lot and I am thankful for them. 

Happy.... frugality is good for me and good for all things. Being covid isolated/in seclusion also helps. 
Would not change anything. Except covid being eliminated world wide.. PLEASE..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Isolette said:


> Due to council inefficiency I lived out here for five months. September to January , with no electricity. The only thing I missed was the internet.
> 
> A good torch.... cooking by bottled gas... heating by solid fuel stove with backboiler. Easy. So now I use very little. And as few machines. Never would touch a dishwasher. ...As I cannot get my washing machine plumbed in .. Irish men ….I wash by hand. Brush and mop the floors... You get the picture.. Second childhood time.. And I love it. Peaceful.
> 
> ...


Well done I wish I was brave enough do something like that but at my age I like my life as easy as possible and I like home comforts too much.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well done I wish I was brave enough do something like that but at my age I like my life as easy as possible and I like home comforts too much.


lol.. I did not plan it... the place I was renting before was unsafe and so I moved fast.. Nb I am nearly eighty.. that was five years ago. Actually I had all home comforts. A roof, my bed, food and the means to cook it. Did miss the internet but there were chances. One day when I was on the mainland a storm blew up and I was stranded and the local priest paid for B and B and FREE INTERNET. I always had the laptop with me. Just was the way it happened. And gained me a reputation out here for .. not being soft but a bit tough .. to quote the ferryman to a visitor. lol..


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Isolette said:


> Due to council inefficiency I lived out here for five months. September to January , with no electricity. The only thing I missed was the internet.
> 
> A good torch.... cooking by bottled gas... heating by solid fuel stove with backboiler. Easy. So now I use very little. And as few machines. Never would touch a dishwasher. ...As I cannot get my washing machine plumbed in .. Irish men ….I wash by hand. Brush and mop the floors... You get the picture.. Second childhood time.. And I love it. Peaceful.
> 
> ...


I like to think I could live like this but think I would struggle a bit I do like my TV. Kudos to you though.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It’s been in the news that people’s holidays have been ruined due to countries moving to the red list. I don’t understand why people have to go. We all noticed how much cleaner the air was in lockdown one. It’s such a shame as soon as it ends everyone has to jump on a plane to sit by a pool and drink. I get travelling to see see family but we surely have to change the way we holiday.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Staycationing is big here in Ireland. I live in West Mayo and nearby Achill Island , which has a road bridge so is easy to access, has been totally overwhelmed this year. As in around ten thousand visitors a day. And now whereas before Mayo had almost no covid we are reaching serious levels of infection as overseas tourists are in as well as Irish. .


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> It's been in the news that people's holidays have been ruined due to countries moving to the red list. I don't understand why people have to go. We all noticed how much cleaner the air was in lockdown one. It's such a shame as soon as it ends everyone has to jump on a plane to sit by a pool and drink. I get travelling to see see family but we surely have to change the way we holiday.


We booked a place in Wales last week, I have no want to go oversees, especially at the moment.
I would like to visit Ireland again some day, my grandparents ashes were scattered in Galway.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I dumped TV over thirty years ago when I got access to the internet and have no regrets. At one stage i had two TVs and two videos. youtube is more than enough for me..... And I love silence.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> We booked a place in Wales last week, I have no want to go oversees, especially at the moment.
> I would like to visit Ireland again some day, my grandparents ashes were scattered in Galway.





Beth78 said:


> We booked a place in Wales last week, I have no want to go oversees, especially at the moment.
> I would like to visit Ireland again some day, my grandparents ashes were scattered in Galway.


I've not been abroad since getting the boxer boys. Don't get me wrong I'd love a week by the pool sunning myself but I just think we can't do we what have been doing anymore we need to do things differently. I definitely wouldn't go this year with horror stories of people testing positive and getting stuck.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I would be bored silly sunning myself by a pool.. lol.. But then my island life is in so many ways one long holiday.. cats and all..
My chosen holiday s in the past were staying with friends abroad after driving right across France to get there, and seeing the sights. or the same in the UK …As I am high risk for covid, age and immune system down, I have not been off island or close to anyone for well over two years. 

And now with Irish holidays there is more and more danger out there so I am snugged in.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Isolette said:


> I would be bored silly sunning myself by a pool.. lol.. But then my island life is in so many ways one long holiday.. cats and all..
> My chosen holiday s in the past were staying with friends abroad after driving right across France to get there, and seeing the sights. or the same in the UK …As I am high risk for covid, age and immune system down, I have not been off island or close to anyone for well over two years.
> 
> And now with Irish holidays there is more and more danger out there so I am snugged in.


The island sounds amazing not sure I'd want to leave. I'd love to visit America and drive across.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Isolette said:


> I dumped TV over thirty years ago when I got access to the internet and have no regrets. At one stage i had two TVs and two videos. youtube is more than enough for me..... *And I love silence*.


Have you watched "Rough Science" I remember watching it as a child when they first aired and loved it, I was delighted to find all the series are on youtube. I recommend it.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

It is very basic and simple. Unspoilt.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> The island sounds amazing not sure I'd want to leave. I'd love to visit America and drive across.


I'd love to do that but the carbon used is huge, I simply couldn't and hope me not doing so helps in some way. We would only go abroad if I could go by train, we've been flight free since Molly for practical reasons as it's too expensive to leave her with our friend whom she boards with, and I love a beach with my dog but it's also now for environmental reasons. Why I may want to do is offset by it is better not to.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I find that so sad MollySmith. People here tend to praise me for living as I do but it was not done for environmental reasons... I was promised an old car here years ago; we can use them on the island without testing etc - but they have let me down and I am totally housebound with just small walks these days. I have no choice and made no choice. And it is not safe for me as I have no immune system and covid could be fatal for me. LONG to be out there sometimes. Loved driving round Ireland...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Isolette said:


> I find that so sad MollySmith. People here tend to praise me for living as I do but it was not done for environmental reasons... I was promised an old car here years ago; we can use them on the island without testing etc - but they have let me down and I am totally housebound with just small walks these days. I have no choice and made no choice. And it is not safe for me as I have no immune system and covid could be fatal for me. LONG to be out there sometimes. Loved driving round Ireland...


I don't find it sad in the least. I find it's a little empowering. If we decide to travel again it'll be by train which is loads more fun than sitting on a carbon guzzling box in the sky. Sad is folk thinking one tree being planted offsets their flight and being ignorant about the impact of their actions, and wondering why fires ravage Greece and rainfall turns to floods, and the Gulf Stream may stop in decades.

I've had to shield during Covid as my immune system is compromised and whilst I'm thankful for the vaccines, my months here also make me very thankful for the nature around me. That's a nice sense of peace. I also love a wet rainy walk on a quiet beach with my dog. Being content with that and not begrudging having her in my life is not sad, so much as amazing to feel so grounded.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Choice is always good. As is being able to fulfil that choice and adapt to whatever is ie empowerment. Lack of choice is a different matter. People here have commended my way of life when it was not my choice. I did not want them to do that is all... I too love it. But would love also more freedom. Like a walk on the beach.. which is too far to walk . Just to sit and watch the waves on the stones. Bliss...So I watch the wind on the bush instead. 

We each do what we each can. But yes it is sad when we are constrained unless we make the choice that you are making. Happy that you are not. 

What matters is the end result.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> I don't find it sad in the least. I find it's a little empowering. If we decide to travel again it'll be by train which is loads more fun than sitting on a carbon guzzling box in the sky. Sad is folk thinking one tree being planted offsets their flight and being ignorant about the impact of their actions, and wondering why fires ravage Greece and rainfall turns to floods, and the Gulf Stream may stop in decades.
> 
> I've had to shield during Covid as my immune system is compromised and whilst I'm thankful for the vaccines, my months here also make me very thankful for the nature around me. That's a nice sense of peace. I also love a wet rainy walk on a quiet beach with my dog. Being content with that and not begrudging having her in my life is not sad, so much as amazing to feel so grounded.


Yes this offsetting thing is a joke. Just throwing money at the problem. I don't mind not travelling I'd never leave the boxers with anyone else anyway.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Well, at my advanced age and with other salient factors all I can do is save and rescue neglected and starving cats as I do now and send spare money to other needy places. My time is running out . 

I have no idea what others do; although I have been chased off forums for simply saying how I live. It is all easier for us old ones as we had little and need little. 

Up to you younger ones. And you are doing grand. You really are. Caring comes before action and inspires and generates action . Glad to know you. 

And even one tree will help. 

Bedtime here so I wish you well...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> f we decide to travel again it'll be by train which is loads more fun than sitting on a carbon guzzling box in the sky. s.


That's the way we went to the South of France for years on the over night train from Calais to Cannes.

Then when we had Amber and as we wouldn't leave her she came with us, so we had to go by car Euro Tunnel and a overnight stay.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes this offsetting thing is a joke. Just throwing money at the problem. I don't mind not travelling I'd never leave the boxers with anyone else anyway.


Completely agree, there's bit here from Greenpeace. It's a way of offsetting guilt when it's related to non-essential travel in my opinion, and doesn't change the fundamental behaviour which is to look at better methods of transportation and encouraging airlines and companies to invest in green tech.

The cost of boarding Molly with our friend who I trust (I'm so picky!) means we'll have a weekend away now and then which is enough to remind me that it's nice to have a break but that I miss her too! It's a choice we have to make isn't it? I'm so glad you've said what you did about the boxers, so many friends think we're nuts about taking Molly with us but I love it. She adores the beach and gets stupidly silly, regressing from her ten years old to a pup!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's the way we went to the South of France for years on the over night train from Calais to Cannes.
> 
> Then when we had Amber and as we wouldn't leave her she came with us, so we had to go by car Euro Tunnel and a overnight stay.


I'm madly excited about overnight trains. I have a list of ones I'd like to go on. I've never been there but I've been to Austria and Switzerland, Scotland and - my fav - Cornwall! How lovely to have taken Amber!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Completely agree, there's bit here from Greenpeace. It's a way of offsetting guilt when it's related to non-essential travel in my opinion, and doesn't change the fundamental behaviour which is to look at better methods of transportation and encouraging airlines and companies to invest in green tech.
> 
> The cost of boarding Molly with our friend who I trust (I'm so picky!) means we'll have a weekend away now and then which is enough to remind me that it's nice to have a break but that I miss her too! It's a choice we have to make isn't it? I'm so glad you've said what you did about the boxers, so many friends think we're nuts about taking Molly with us but I love it. She adores the beach and gets stupidly silly, regressing from her ten years old to a pup!


People think I'm nuts but honestly I'd miss them so much it wouldn't be worth it. We've had some fab holidays in the UK. There are some truly beautiful places here. Sox is like Molly he loves a holiday he gets so excited.

I now also recognise the impact on the environment. I used to travel a fair bit when I was younger and didn't really think about it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> People think I'm nuts but honestly I'd miss them so much it wouldn't be worth it. We've had some fab holidays in the UK. There are some truly beautiful places here. Sox is like Molly he loves a holiday he gets so excited.
> 
> I now also recognise the impact on the environment. I used to travel a fair bit when I was younger and didn't really think about it.


There are some amazing places. We've just been looking at Champing - where you can stay in a church overnight, they're all dog friendly and it helps the Churches Conservation Trust. Not sure I'm okay with bats! But if we didn't have a dog, I don't think I'd have considered it so much!

I'm sure dogs get the holiday vibes!! Good for Sox!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I'd love to visit America and drive across.


OH and I are going to do a lot of traveling when we retire  
It's an amazing country, and even though I've been from coast to coast, there is still so much of it I want to explore.

I think travel builds empathy and understanding. We live insulated lives in our own bubbles and travel is a good way to not get stuck there.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> OH and I are going to do a lot of traveling when we retire
> It's an amazing country, and even though I've been from coast to coast, there is still so much of it I want to explore.
> 
> I think travel builds empathy and understanding. We live insulated lives in our own bubbles and travel is a good way to not get stuck there.


I'm a huge Stephen King fan and would love to go to Maine.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm a huge Stephen King fan and would love to go to Maine.


My mom is from that area, I've been many times. New England is beautiful. 
OH and I almost got married in the Hotel that was the inspiration for "The Shining" that's in Colorado though 

I want to visit Scotland one day, apparently part of the Appalachians ended up there after the continents drifted. I wonder if the rocks would look familiar


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> My mom is from that area, I've been many times. New England is beautiful.
> OH and I almost got married in the Hotel that was the inspiration for "The Shining" that's in Colorado though
> 
> I want to visit Scotland one day, apparently part of the Appalachians ended up there after the continents drifted. I wonder if the rocks would look familiar


Im planning a Scottish trip next year with my sis and boxers. Give loki the opportunity to tell off Nessie.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I'm madly excited about overnight trains. I have a list of ones I'd like to go on. I've never been there but I've been to Austria and Switzerland, Scotland and - my fav - Cornwall! How lovely to have taken Amber!


Yes we used to really look forward to the overnight trains.

Amber went to he South of France sometimes twice a year but our main holiday a month in apartment in Golfe-Juan just out Cannes and as a Briard is a French breed she got lots of attention.

Unfortunately Dillon never had a holiday, after having a stroke I can't sit in a car for very long.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

How to travel responsibly by WWF (full text on this link here)

Each year, almost 1.2 billion people travel abroad, making travel and tourism one of the largest industries in the world. Representing a whopping 10% of the global economy, it supplies millions of jobs and benefits countless communities. Yet while travel has many positive impacts, it can also take a heavy toll on the environment, from putting increased strain on fragile ecosystems and culturally significant sites to contributing to rising fossil fuel emissions. But that doesn't mean you have to drop your suitcase and cancel your reservations, says WWF's travel experts. These simple actions can help you significantly reduce the footprint of your next trip and leave a positive impact on local communities.

*1. Do your homework*
Before you book, research destinations that prioritize sustainability and that are investing in preserving their natural and cultural heritage. Some countries, such as Namibia and Bhutan, have environmental protection written into their constitution. Others demonstrate an ongoing commitment to conservation by creating and taking care of their national parks, marine reserves, and wildlife refuges. According to Jim Sano, WWF's Vice President of Travel and Conservation, "Selecting a destination that achieves a balance of protecting natural and cultural resources, providing for sustainable livelihoods, and creating a high-quality traveler experience is challenging. Green Destinationshas started to compile a list of sustainable destinations against the Global Sustainable Tourism Council's Destination Criteria-a recognized set of criteria to assess a destination's management policies and practices. Two-hundred destinations have been selected to date."

*2. Getting there*
One of the best ways to travel more sustainably is to be thoughtful about your modes of travel. Are there environmentally-friendly ways to reach your destination? If you must fly, you can reduce your carbon footprint by selecting direct flights and by choosing a more energy-efficient aircraft, both of which lead to less jet fuel being burned. Travelers can also offset their travel emissions by purchasing reputable, accredited carbon credits from an offset platform like MyClimate.

*3. Find eco-friendly lodging*
Seek out eco-conscious hotels and accommodations that support sustainable development and have minimal impact on the surrounding environment. Specifically, look for places to stay that use renewable energy, have effective waste management systems, recycle, or were built using renewable materials. With the Global Sustainable Tourism Council, you can easily find certified sustainable lodging to fit your requirements.

*4. Choose tours wisely*
When scheduling tours or sight-seeing trips, book through companies that adhere to environmentally-friendly policies, including protecting wildlife, supporting indigenous peoples, and employing local guides who are familiar with regional laws and customs. Thankfully, there's an abundance of reputable companies that can help globetrotters find adventures that aren't damaging to nature or communities.

*5. Support local economies*
Try to visit regions where local people are empowered to manage their land and natural resources-such as wildlife, parks, and marine protected areas-meaning that tourism dollars directly benefit the local economy and can influence positive change.

*6. Shop carefully*
Tempted by an "antique" carved ivory tusk? Or a black coral bracelet? Think twice. Just because an item is for sale doesn't mean it's legal to purchase. Some products, such as snake wine, tortoiseshell accessories, shells and coral jewelry, ivory, or furs are made from protected plants or endangered species and can be illegal to export or import. They can also be the products of poaching or mislabeled to entice tourists. Before you spend, be sure to ask questions. What is the item made of? Where did it come from? By making informed choices-or just saying no-you could dodge a serious fine at customs or help reduce the market demand for trafficked, at-risk species. For a list of items to avoid, check out WWF's Buyer Beware Guide.

*7. Be smart about plastics*
Each year, more than 8 million tons of plastics wind up in our ocean, where they disrupt delicate ecosystems and endanger marine wildlife. Much of this harmful waste comes from single-use plastics like throw-away water bottles, take-out packaging, and plastic shopping bags not recovered by waste management. Minimize the amount of plastic waste you produce when you travel by carrying a re-usable water bottle, opting for locally filtered water where possible, and bringing your own tote bags for shopping.

*8. Look, don't touch*
No matter where you go, you should never touch, feed, taunt, or play with the wild animals you encounter, which could spell trouble for both you and the animal. Also keep away from tourist attractions where you're allowed to have hands-on experiences with animals or where wild animals are exploited. These are often harmful to the animals and fuel the illicit trade in exotic pets or endangered animal parts.

*9. Pick your products*
Some common sunscreens and soaps contain harmful chemicals that can be absorbed by the ocean's fragile coral reefs systems and contribute to coral bleaching. Before you dive in, make sure to use reef-friendly products, such as biodegradable or mineral-based sunscreens, shampoo, and soaps. Or think about switching to protective clothing, like rash guards and wet suits, which dermatologists say are just as effective as sunscreen.

*10. Enjoy sustainable activities*
As you explore new places, opt for recreational activities that don't pollute or use energy, such as kayaking, biking, or hiking. Not only will you create zero carbon emissions, you'll likely discover unique sights and experiences away from the beaten path.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

And the Flight Free pledge and how to be flight free
https://flightfree.co.uk/why_flight_free/


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

IPCC's report today and this on how our actions have made it worse. 
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-on-climate-crimes-of-humanity-guilty-as-hell


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I’m surprised this isn’t top of the page after yesterday to be honest. That link is grim reading but absolutely true. We are responsible and it’s looking increasingly hopeless.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> I'm surprised this isn't top of the page after yesterday to be honest. That link is grim reading but absolutely true. We are responsible and it's looking increasingly hopeless.


It makes for very sobering reading. I just don't feel it is a priority to governments they keep having conferences (that they fly to) but nothing seems to really change. To make a difference we are going to have to change the way we live this will be difficult to implement.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> It makes for very sobering reading. I just don't feel it is a priority to governments they keep having conferences (that they fly to) but nothing seems to really change. To make a difference we are going to have to change the way we live this will be difficult to implement.


It is very sad to read and one feels like the mass extinction is within generations. One must now vote accordingly but I think too many feel this is all hocus pocus, just weather and many other excuses until it's too late. I fear Boris and cronies amongst them.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Template letter to use to give your MP a kick up the arse... You might not have voted for them but they work for you. I can't stress that enough. They don't know until you say so
https://www.soilassociation.org/support-us/write-to-your-mp-for-climate-nature-and-people/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

These wild fires that are happening around the world are very worrying then there are the floods. The planet the screaming at us to stop abusing it, we ourselves only so so much but our governments still are acting quick enough.

I'm glad I'm getting to the end of my life and not just starting it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> These wild fires that are happening around the world are very worrying then there are the floods. The planet the screaming at us to stop abusing it, we ourselves only so so much but our governments still are acting quick enough.
> 
> I'm glad I'm getting to the end of my life and not just starting it.


Really frightening if you are young I would think!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

The thing is, we are a small country, what we do matters little when we have places like China, the manufacturing capital of the world pumping out huge amounts of pollution. Something needs to be done, and China needs to clean up their practices.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

6 years they reckon, before there's no return 
https://climateclock.world/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> 6 years they reckon, before there's no return
> https://climateclock.world/


They'll still be talking about what they should do and still not doing anything.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Micheal Mann is a climate scientist and he recognises that the news on climate crisis may feel hopeless. Unfortunately the UN report on the state of our planet released last week barely made news. In this link, Mann talks about targets and why/how we need bigger actions and though it's not UK specific, climate and environment probably ought to be on all MPs agendas in May.https://www.marketwatch.com/story/is-there-any-good-news-about-climate-change-this-scientist-has-some-11646340522


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for the reminder. The climate and our planet should be top of the pile on all agendas but sadly not. Understandable why.


----------

